# General > Biodiversity >  anyone want a bumble bee nest?

## kriklah

I have now discovered a second bumble nest in my gardens.   after researching removal I decided to just leave the first  one alone till later in the year, as its not bothering anyone other than having commandeered  one of my compost bins, but the kids don't play in that area of the garden so no real danger to them(the kids or bees lol), however the second one is in the shed where the kids play and keep their bikes, so would like to relocate that nest.  any volunteers?

----------


## Scunner

Is a bumble bees nest or a wasps nest in the shed - bumble bees usually nest in the ground

----------


## kriklah

its bumbles, they are buried down between the shed wall and a board. its possible it may extend outside, I just haven't looked that close yet.  if it was wasps id have no worries about disposing of it myself(can of Raid and bucket of water method! lol)         ok, closer inspection - outside at that corner of the shed is an ancient compost site (10+years old)  this is not looking good!!!  :Frown:     couldn't see any bees going in or out from outside tho, but now wondering what to do with this one, probably have to leave it same as the other one and ban the kids from the shed till winter when I can remove the nest.

----------


## RagnarRocks

Personally I'd just leave it alone bumblebees are fairly harmless to humans and I've never heard of them swarming also maybe having them about the kids could learn a bit about bio diversity respect for the environment and all the good things bees do.

----------


## kriklah

yeah, I didn't want to have to disturb it if avoidable, so have sorted things out so the kids stay out of that side of the shed, and ill leave the nest till the bees vacate later in the year then dig it out in the hopes they don't come back to it next year.  im just surprised ive not found any wasps nests in the garden this year!!

----------


## captain chaos

Try some local bee keepers, usualy they will take them away for you as they are getting low in numbers these days

----------


## Bill Fernie

Here is web page with some useful information
http://hercules.users.netlink.co.uk/Bee.html

----------

